# Vendo PS3 320gb + giochi + joystick



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2012)

Sono di Soverato e vendo (e spedisco anche) la mia PS3 datata 2010 per inutilizzo, non ha mai avuto problemi, nessun graffio, non ha mai preso botte, è la versione standard da 320 gb. Cedo con scatolo originale e tutti i cavi necessari + 1 joystick originale 

Euro 150 (i giochi li ho venduti)

[URL="


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2012)

E' rimasta solo la ps3 col joystick, la do a 150 euro


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

Scrivi di dove sei, se scambi solo a mano, se spedisci, etc etc


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2012)

Fatto!


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Settembre 2012)

Alla fine ho deciso di tenere la play, potete chiudere


----------

